# Common Scents Canine Center



## 24kgsd (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi I am looking for feedback on the Common Scents Canine Center in Ortonville, MI. The training director is Steve Robinson.

Common Scents Canine Center 

Thank you for any information you can share!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I've known Steve and some of his staff for years and would highly recommend them.


----------



## darga19 (Mar 4, 2009)

I just signed Marshall up for the class there....thanks to Chris for the recommendation!

I saw the syllabus for the "beginner" class...far more advanced looking than any other beginner class anywhere else. I called up ready to sign up for the intermediate...and Steve convinced me to sign up for the beginner. After seeing the syllabus...I understand why.

We're starting in 2 weeks. I can post a reply and let you know how it goes!

Christian


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Glad you signed up for classes there, Christian. I'm sure you'll get just what you're looking for for you and Marshall.


----------



## Meesha (Jul 11, 2013)

*Common Scents training*

I recommend them highly as well. I have taken my GSD for training as well as boarding. Steve and his staff know the importance of effective training and they have spent many years refining the process. It's not just Steve but all of his staff that make them the place they are today, they are all very good people. 

The syllabus is very detailed but as I look at it, do you want to skimp out on your training? Or do you want to take your dog to a half ass place with half wit trainers. It's a great facility both inside and out and have recommended them to anyone I know.


----------

